# SERM questions



## aloha (Sep 18, 2008)

Masonry practice problems #1: in solution, it considers the reinforcement contribution for a bearing wall. Is that right? Since there is no lateral reinforcement, you shouldnt consider vertical reinforcement, right?

For a composite construction, when checking the horizontal shear, the "d" in section 17.5.3.2, should use vertical beam d or horizontal beam length? Thank you.


----------



## ChrisJ (Sep 30, 2008)

aloha said:


> Masonry practice problems #1: in solution, it considers the reinforcement contribution for a bearing wall. Is that right? Since there is no lateral reinforcement, you shouldnt consider vertical reinforcement, right?
> For a composite construction, when checking the horizontal shear, the "d" in section 17.5.3.2, should use vertical beam d or horizontal beam length? Thank you.



The practice problem 1 does not consider reinforcement contribution. It uses only the capacity of the masonry.


----------



## aloha (Oct 3, 2008)

ChrisJ said:


> The practice problem 1 does not consider reinforcement contribution. It uses only the capacity of the masonry.



Forgot to mention, I am using third version. Are you using fourth version?

on 3rd version: Pa=Pm+Ps=22.66kips+2.37kips(steel)=25kips; si this different to 4th version? Thank you.


----------



## buening (Oct 4, 2008)

aloha said:


> Forgot to mention, I am using third version. Are you using fourth version? on 3rd version: Pa=Pm+Ps=22.66kips+2.37kips(steel)=25kips; si this different to 4th version? Thank you.



I have the 3rd Edition, 2nd printing. It states:

Ignoring the vertical reinforcement in conformity with BCRMS Sec 2.3.2.2.1, the allowable wall load is given by BCRMS Eq. (2-12) as

Pa = (0.25f'mAn)(1.0-(h/140r)^2

= 0.25*1.5ksi*91.56in^2*(1.0-(81.63/140)^2)

= 34.34k * 0.660

= 22.66 kips &gt; P (satisfactory)

hope this helps!!!


----------



## aloha (Oct 7, 2008)

buening said:


> I have the 3rd Edition, 2nd printing. It states:
> Ignoring the vertical reinforcement in conformity with BCRMS Sec 2.3.2.2.1, the allowable wall load is given by BCRMS Eq. (2-12) as
> 
> Pa = (0.25f'mAn)(1.0-(h/140r)^2
> ...



Thank you so much. It does help. Mine is 1st printing, it's wrong. Don't know how many else errors there. But no time to buy a new one.

Back to my 2nd question, on your 2nd printing Example 3.19 composit beam question, it still use d=9.6in on equation 500*phi*bd? Thanks.


----------



## Mcgill (Oct 7, 2008)

Just for your reference, they have errata for SERM3 1st and 2nd printing on "the other board" web site that will help some your questions.


----------



## buening (Oct 8, 2008)

Mcgill said:


> Just for your reference, they have errata for SERM3 1st and 2nd printing on "the other board" web site that will help some your questions.


Yeah I highly recommend using the errata to correct any incorrect formulas or examples if you plan on using the SERM for the exam. Here is the link to the errata http://ppi2pass.com/"the other board"/PPIInfo_pg_Errata-Errata.html


----------



## aloha (Oct 10, 2008)

buening said:


> Yeah I highly recommend using the errata to correct any incorrect formulas or examples if you plan on using the SERM for the exam. Here is the link to the errata &lt;a href=&amp;quot;http://ppi2pass.com/"the other board"/PPIInfo_pg_Errata-Errata.html" target="_blank"&amp;gt;http://ppi2pass.com/"the other board"/PPIInfo_pg_Errata-Errata.html&lt;/a&gt;




Thank you for the suggestions. I did checked the errata. But so far no errata for that question.

Anyway, anybody know which chapter it is for "plate girder" in new 13th edition steel code? The old code has a distinguish chapter for that. But I haven't found it on new code. Thank you.


----------



## Mcgill (Oct 10, 2008)

Anyway, anybody know which chapter it is for "plate girder" in new 13th edition steel code? The old code has a distinguish chapter for that. But I haven't found it on new code. Thank you.


----------



## aloha (Oct 10, 2008)

Mcgill said:


> Anyway, anybody know which chapter it is for "plate girder" in new 13th edition steel code? The old code has a distinguish chapter for that. But I haven't found it on new code. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Its no more a separate topics like previous codes. You can design it using Chap F (for flexure) and G( for shear/ tension field action) of 13th edition.



Thank you. That's what I thought. But so far I haven't found the "old" equations in those chapters(such as equations to distinguish plate girder from beams). They completely change the design concept for plate girder or just I didn't find it? I will keep looking. Any thought is appreciated.


----------

